# Recovery after back surgery? I screwed it up.



## Liz Wolf-Spada (May 6, 2006)

I finally had a laminectomy and it went great, went home that day, was up walking around and in two days out walking around town. A couple days of pain pills and then some discomfort at the site. I felt so good, that I thought I'd pull weeds as we were getting all this work done on our house. The instructions did say not to garden or bend, but I was thinking that meant while standing up and bending over. So I sat flat, legs crossed and weeded for a total of about 3 hours. I felt some strain, but not too bad. But it was no longer completely free of any discomfort. Then I went to phone bank for our school bond issue and it was worse from sitting. I did the weeding about 13 days out from the surgery. I did go see the surgeon and he said there was very little chance I had damaged anything from the surgery, but I am having a lot of discomfort and sciatica on the opposite side from where it was before surgery. He said I could be getting this even if I didn't do weeding as healing isn't always a straight line. I'm just so discouraged. For about 10 days I felt better than I have in years and didn't even feel like I had a back, no it won't let me forget it's there. Anyone have any words of encouragement, advice, prayer etc. Thanks,
Liz


----------



## Cathyb (May 6, 2006)

Liz: Don't be so hard on yourself!   Give it some more time and listen to your doctor.  As we get a little older, things take longer.   We'll say a prayer for you.


----------



## Blondie (May 6, 2006)

Hi Liz- I had this surgery some years ago. Your nerves are just inflamed and very unhappy now. Your muscles likely followed suit. Be a very good patient and rest. Sitting for long periods of time is very bad. Get up and move around, etc. Maybe some muscle relaxers are in order, too. I am still aware, to this day, of when my back starts to feel funny and I pay very close attention. I'm sure it will just need to calm down. One other thing I have learned. The muscles go into spasm as a way for the body to provide a natural "splint" in order to protect the affected area. In effect your body is telling you- through your muscle spasm/pain- "Don't do that and if you do I will spasm up and not let you." Use good sense and remember not to set yourself up for that sort of problem again. You must adjust your way of tihnking and doing things because you cannot engage in ANY lengthy activity. You will be fine- really!!!


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (May 6, 2006)

Thank you, thank you my tugger friends. I've never felt so pain free as after the surgery pain stopped, so I've been especially freaked out my the returning pain on the other side. Walking does help and I CAN walk now, up and down hills, which I couldn't before without pain. Blondie, how long did you have problems sitting for a long time? My son's college graduation is coming and we will be stuck in the stadium for hours, listening to boring speeches. I don't want to miss it though, so maybe I can just get up and walk around. Then in late June we are flying to Hawaii, more comfortable than the stadium. but a long trip.
Thanks again,
Liz


----------



## ricoba (May 6, 2006)

Liz, you may want to ask your doctor for a temporary handicap/disability permit from the  CA DMV.  You can get a 6 month permit for $6, if you are a AAA member you simply take the form your doctor signs to them to pick one up.

I have one for osteoarthritis, I don't use it all the time but do find it helpful when I am experiencing discomfort.

Best wishes,

Rick


----------



## chirolibro (May 6, 2006)

Dear Liz,
   Here are some suggestions that may help. I encourage walking. It pumps the discs and helps with the congestion that develops with inflamation.  When you sit, you put more pressure on your spine than when you're standing, especially when you sit and lean forward like you were doing in your garden. To keep it simple, think of putting pressure on one side of a jelly donut, the jelly will ooze out of the back.  When you sit forward, you're putting anterior pressure on your disc and that causes the jellied center in your disc to go back, too.  Ice: 10 minutes on 10 minutes off will have a mild analgesic effect.  You can do this as much as you want.  Don't have a false sense of security while you're on the pain medication.  The pain is still there, you just don't feel it.  When you do too much, you may be hurting yourself and not realizing it.  Your surgeon may recommend physical therapy. This will help healing and strengthen your back.  Check with your surgeon about any other recommendations he may have.  Hope you're feeling well soon. 
Sincerely, 
Phil L
chirolibro


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (May 6, 2006)

I thank you. I will try ice. I guess I just felt so great, even when I had long finished taking any pain medication that I just got overconfident. I went yesterday to an acupuncturist and it is less extreme today. The walking is recommended by the neurosurgeon, along with some stretches I am doing. I didn't know why the walking helped so much. Thanks for the explanation, Phil.
Liz


----------



## KarenLK (May 6, 2006)

Liz, when I had a microdiskectomy in October, I was told not to lift heavy things or bend over a lot for many weeks. I couldn't drive for 2 weeks. I really think you overdid it. 
I understand how you felt, like the big ball and chain had been cut loose. I went home and basically have taken no pain meds for 6 months, which was like a miracle.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (May 6, 2006)

Yea, that's pretty much what they told me too, somehow I figured that "bending" over meant from a standing position and thought it would be OK if I was sitting down. All that lack of pain must have gone to my head. It is better today after acupuncture and I can still hike up and down our hills, so I know it is probably not serious, just a set back, but it freaked me out to have it go from totally OK to pain again.
Liz


----------



## Blondie (May 7, 2006)

Liz- Everything in moderation- really! and yes, when you are in situations where you are sitting for long periods of time get up and move around. Bleachers/stadium seats which are usually backless are especially bad!!  To this day (and my op was 20 years ago) I do not seat in bleachers for very long and I am always aware of my back. Phys therapy is a must as well as "back school" which teacher proper body mechanics for things like vacuuming etc. :whoopie: Good luck! Lynda


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (May 7, 2006)

Maybe I should talk to my doctor about getting a disability note for the stadium situation as they will have limited seating on the field. I am concerned about the long time and stadium seating was really hard on my back years ago when my son was in high school band.
Thanks,
Liz


----------



## bigfrank (May 7, 2006)

2 days after my back surgery I fell on ice down the steps outside. It did not help in my recovery and it did hurt my right knee which after 2 years I got surgery on.
 I also started feeling better or I should say got relief after my first back surgery. I thought I was superman in the way I was moving around. Well that was short lived. I as you felt soreness in the area of the surgery. Ice was what I was told to put on it along with stretching exercises. But there were other problems for me. I could not bend nor move side to side. It turned out that I had osteophytes growing on the opposite side of the surgery. The bone spurs would catch my nerve and I could barely move after that. I was told that they could be shaved but the bone spurs would come back. I had another procedure to deaden the nerve. It has helped but my back is not the way it was 20 years ago. You have to learn what your limits are and not go over that limit. If you do you will have pain following for 3-4 days after.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (May 7, 2006)

I do want to find out if in addition to dealing with the larger problem of foraminal stenosis on the right side, they also dealt with the less severe problems on the left. Now I am having pain all through my upper back and neck causing headaches. This is not unfamiliar to me, but I need to speak with my neurosurgeon because normally I would go see my chiropractor and I'm sure I can't do that yet.
Please keep those prayers going. I go back to teaching on May 16th. Thanks,
Liz


----------



## Ann-Marie (May 8, 2006)

Liz, first, I just wrote you a very long response, and accidently deleated it.  So, here goes again.  Talk about sitting too long!!

I have had 3 discectomies already.  The first was thoracic (behind my bra strap).  I was told absolutely nothing for 4 weeks afterwards.  I did OK.  The 2nd. was at L4-5 level.  I was told 2 weeks to not do anything, and then slowly return to normal.  After several months, I developed scar tissue.  I had sciatica on the same side as the surgery.  I went for nerve block steriod injections, and they really worked.  Then, I herniated the L5 S1 disc so bad, that it required surgery rather quickly.  After that surgery, I was told absolutely no lifting, bending, twisting or driving for 6 weeks.  This new  surgeon told me that that is how long it takes for the part of the disc that is still remaining to heal properly.  He also told me that once someone has a discectomy, you have a high chance of reherniating the remainder of the disc.  That last surgery was in December.  Last month I tore my achilles tendon, and required surgery on my ankle.  I am in a cast, and not allowed to put any weight on my left foot at all for 6 weeks.  So, I have been using crutches and a wheelchair.  However, since I have been using the crutches, I herniated another disc on the side with good foot that I have been hopping on. My surgeon told me that some people have a heridetary predisposition to weak discs.  After having surgery, it really requires some life style changes.  I have had a very difficult time of that.  I am a go getter, and want to be totally independant.  I think now that I have my 4th. herniation, I am giving in and will start to ask for help.  It is all very discuraging. *However, there are those people who have had a discectomy, and are better than ever*.  I hope you are one of those people.  But trust me, be careful for at least several months.  
The other thing you mentioned is sitting for a long time at the graduation.  My daughter gets married in June, and I am hoping I will be there pain free.  I know how it feels to have that fear.  But, suggestions that I have learned about sitting.  Constantly get up and change positions, and also chairs.  If you are sitting on the sofa, get up after an hour and move to another chair.  If you are at the graduation, at least every hour, get up and go to the ladies room, or just somewhere where you can stand and walk for a little while.  Another suggestion.  When I sit on bleachers, or somewhere where there is not a back on the chair, I have my husband sit directly behind me.  I use his legs as a backrest.  It really helps.  I also have inflatable pillows.  I use them, and inflate them to the firmness I need.  That helps also.  
I'm  sorry to say that you may have to make some life style changes. But trust me, you do finally give in to the changes even though it is extremely difficult.  It has taken me 5 years, to get the concept.  I think I am now ready to change my habits. At least that is what I say right now!  I am a very stubborn person, but that's what keeps my chin up!
Good Luck.  Feel free to email me directly if you need to vent!!


----------



## KarenLK (May 8, 2006)

My surgeon told my brother after the surgery that if I did not change my lifestyle, I would need a fusion, which nobody wants unless it is a last resort. I am not a very high energy person to begin with, but I like to travel a lot, and have to be careful with heavy suitcases. I now would prefer to pay someone to carry my bags than take the risk. I sell Creative Memories products and did a lot of carrying of product. I don't do that anymore. And the nights when we have workshops and I scrap for 4 hours or so, I am always in agony that night in bed and the next day. Sitting and leaning forward for too long is a killer!!  Be careful.


----------



## Ann-Marie (May 26, 2006)

Liz, give us an update on how your back is doing.


----------



## 3kids4me (May 26, 2006)

KarenLK said:
			
		

> My surgeon told my brother after the surgery that if I did not change my lifestyle, I would need a fusion, which nobody wants unless it is a last resort.



I just want to say that I had a fusion at the L5/S1 level in 1991.  I did have a complication as I also started becoming active too soon...I herniated the remainder of the disc that was left in the fused area (they can't normally get it all out unless they go in through the front and back...for me they just went through the back).  I had a laminectomy at the same level four months later.

I was in terrible pain before the operation, but after the operation, I went onto have three beautiful children.  It was the best thing I could have done.  If you ever do need to have a fusion, don't be too afraid of it.

Sharon


----------



## shagnut (May 26, 2006)

Liz, for gosh sakes listen to your body. I have a bad back also so when it flares up I get off my feet . I know where you are coming from. You feel so good that you think you are cured. I had surgery on my foot from a car wreck over 35 yrs ago. As soon as the cast came off I went dancing!! I worked at the hospital then and the Dr who performed the surgery was there and I even danced with him. I overdid it that night and have  had 3 major surgeries on my foot. I now have no ankle motion in my right foot. I still love to dance but I can't overdo it.  Please take it easy but don't beat yourself up over what happened.  shaggy


----------



## Present (May 30, 2006)

Also, remember never to stretch after applying ice.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (May 31, 2006)

Thank you all for your replies. I am doing well, a small amount of discomfort on the side opposite the original problem, but nothing serious. I did get permission to carry my 10 pound back pack to SF this last weekend, and made my husband put all our stuff in one suitcase. I am somewhat concerned about the suitcase and travel thing.  My rolling duffel has wheels and probably weighs about 5 pounds empty, but occassionally one needs to pick it up to put in on the luggage check in, or shuttle, or leaving SF the escalator down on BART was off so we had to take the steps. So, I need to speak with my doctor about lifting limits.
Liz


----------

